# Here is a cocktail for y'all to try



## Sp33d3y (May 21, 2014)

I saw the "What do you drink with your stogie" thread, and thought to post this there, however, it got a little lenghty and I thought it deserved it's own thread. That and I wanted to be polite and not post something long and winded on someone else's thread. If it needs moving--by all means, please move it.

I would like to introduce y'all to my favorite cigar/pipe drink, but first, a little back story. I can NOT take credit for "inventing" this amazing cocktail, I discovered it at a restaurant here in Charleston SC--Poogan's Porch. I have adapted it a bit for my taste buds, and believe that my "take" on it is a bit tastier.


It is called--the Apple Bourbon Crush.


Now, I DO enjoy a good bourbon neat, as well as on the rocks, but there is a bit of food science that goes into my rendition of it. (I am a HUGE fan of Alton Brown and Good Eats) this, in MY humble opinion, is the end all--be all stogie drink.


The recipe is as follows:
2oz of bourbon
-Your choice here, I prefer Bulleit Burbon here, as it is not too expensive of a spirit and justifies mixing, but not "cheap" enough to taste like swill. The original recipe calls for Four Roses Single Barrel, but with as budget like mine--Bulleit works just as well.
1oz Simply Apple apple juice
-not the concentrated stuff, I prefer the REAL apple juice. Living in SC I don't have the option of getting it fresh from a cider mill, it works
1oz Brown Sugar Simple Syrup
-This you have to make, 1cup water--brought to a simmer and 1cup LIGHT brown sugar. Dark brown sugar has too much molasses and adds TOO much sweetness to this cocktail. This will keep in the refrigerator for a few weeks. 
Add just a PINCH of kosher salt. This is key--and TRUST ME on this. Kosher salt has some sort of magical properties that make your taste buds more receptive to different flavors, but you DO NOT want to add too much. You want to add such a small amount you would think its pointless--trust me, it makes a difference.
Shake the ingredients over ice in your favorite Boston Shaker, or if you're like me--MASON JAR (I am proud to be a good 'ol boy and use mason jars for EVERYTHING, my fiancee HATES it)
Pour over ice in your favorite rocks glass and add a dash of cinnamon.
Garnish with a lemon slice (which you squeeze a few drops of juice from and drop the slice into the drink)
Now enjoy a blend of complex flavors that pair with just about any cigar/pipe tobacco I've had.


Works like this, Bourbon makes for a great cigar pairing. The bourbon will be the more prominent flavor in the drink, the apple juice and the brown sugar simple syrup bring a delicate sweetness to the party, not enough to over power the bourbon, but just enough, its subtle. The cinnamon brings a little spice to the mix, and the lemon adds just a touch of bitterness to balance everything out. The coolest part about it--no nicotine sickness, there is enough sugar in the drink to counter even the strongest of sticks (provided you have eaten something and taken the necessary precautions)


If you dare to try one, let me know what you think. Or--if you're daring enough and are in town--swing by. I'll show you how it's done!!


Enjoy!!


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Sounds pretty good! I like bourbon and I love mixing drinks so next time we've got apple juice around I'll hafta give this a try.


----------



## Sp33d3y (May 21, 2014)

It's a good one. The hardest part is moderation, lol. The longest part is the simple syrup, you have to let it cool completely before you use it, and when you are ready for one, and you realize you're out of the syrup--it seems like FOREVER.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

I'll be trying this one out.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Sounds very tasty.


----------



## Cardinal (Jun 14, 2013)

Sp33d3y said:


> It's a good one. The hardest part is moderation, lol. The longest part is the simple syrup, you have to let it cool completely before you use it, and when you are ready for one, and you realize you're out of the syrup--it seems like FOREVER.


Yup! I make regular simple syrup with granulated sugar and it's always such a pain when you realize you're out halfway thru mixing up a drink.

The brown sugar syrup does sound good though!


----------

